# Added a PuritanBoard Blogroll...



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 29, 2007)

The user bookslover (Richard) had requested a place where we could capture the links to all the blog sites for the members of the PuritanBoard or other blog sites worth reading. I have added that capability. It looks like a subforum underneath Computers & Technology and the link is here: http://www.puritanboard.com/local_links.php?catid=1

The interface is pretty self-explanatory. You can add an image to each link. Users may rate the links and add them to their Favourites.

This feature I added actually has greater utility and I'll be using it for other things but, for now, please add any blogs you find interesting. A reminder of the features of Solideogloria.com is added as the top link. Those who don't have blogs that want a place to blog (and want a nice Reformed name) are encouraged to apply for a new account there.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 30, 2007)

*Bump*

I see some of you have added your blog to the blogroll. That's great. Don't forget that you can rate other's blogs as well.


----------



## turmeric (Feb 3, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> *Bump*
> 
> I see some of you have added your blog to the blogroll. That's great. Don't forget that you can rate other's blogs as well.



How do I read the comments? It seems like I can only see the comments I have added.


----------



## QueenEsther (Feb 3, 2007)

turmeric said:


> How do I read the comments? It seems like I can only see the comments I have added.



Meg, I can only see your comments too.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 3, 2007)

turmeric said:


> How do I read the comments? It seems like I can only see the comments I have added.



You're the only person that has bothered to comment on any of the blogs so far. That's why you can't see other comments - they don't exist.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Feb 3, 2007)

oops! thought this was the blogroll!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 3, 2007)

joshua said:


> Rich, is there a centralized link for access to this, since it doesn't really show up on today's posts, etc?



A couple of ways: you can click on the Newest Blog Links or you can scroll down on the homepage or forums page. It's a "subforum" link under the Computers & Technology forum.


----------

